# جمعية للمهندسين الكيميائين للبحث عن عمل



## بشار رائد (16 أبريل 2008)

احب ان اعرض عليكم مشروع لإنشاء جمعية هدفها البحث عن فرص العمل للمهندس الكيميائي في مختلف الدول العربية والاجنبية ،عند مشاهدة اي فرصة عمل نرفع العنوان لملتقى الهندسة الكيميائية تحت عنوان جمعية المهندس الكيميائي، وفي المستقبل نزيد الخدمات المزودة للزملاء من هذه الجمعية ، ما رائيكم يا مهندسين؟ :18:


----------



## jassim78 (16 أبريل 2008)

اتصور الموضوع يحتاج المزيد من الدراسة وتحديد هوية هذه الجمعية هل هي جمعية للبحث عن عمل فقط او لجميع متعلقات المهندس الكيميائي


----------



## على القصاص (19 أبريل 2008)

جميل بس ياريت لونفعلها


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (20 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## على منصورى (23 أبريل 2008)

فكرة ممتازة يجب ان تدخل حيز التنفيذ


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (26 أبريل 2008)

فكره جميله جدا بس ياريت يكون اتصال مع الشركات الكيمياويه وشركات صناعه الادويه التي تحتاج الى المهندس الكيمياوي ... والشركه تعلن عن حاجيتها للمهندس عن طريق هاي الجمعيه ارجو من الاخوه ابداء رأيهم


----------



## بشار رائد (28 أبريل 2008)

ستكهولم:تعتزم شركة سويدية استغلال الحرارة المنبعثة من حرارة اجسام مئات الآلاف من مستخدمي القطارات في محطة العاصمة الرئيسية لتدفئة أحد المباني المجاورة‏.
ويشير الخبراء- وفقا لجريدة الأهرام - الي أن مصدر الطاقة الفريد من نوعه سيوفر قرابة ‏15%‏ من اجمالي التدفئة التي يحتاجها المبني المكون من‏13‏ طابقا‏,‏ ويتم تشييده بجوار محطة القطارات المركزية في استوكهولم‏.‏
ويقول كارل ساندهولم المسئول عن المشروع أن فكرة المشروع الرائد تتلخص في تركيب مراوح تهوية لشفط الهواء الدافيء من داخل المحطة واستخدامها لتسخين المياه التي تنقل عبر انابيب الي المبني المجاور‏.


----------



## كبوش (30 أبريل 2008)

مقترح ممتاز وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سلطان111 (1 مايو 2008)

_فكرة ممتازة يجب ان تدخل حيز التنفيذ_


----------



## المهندس ابو الفدا (1 مايو 2008)

*فكرة جميلة*

فكرة جميلة و نتمنى تطبيقها ............


----------



## بشار رائد (5 مايو 2008)

سوف نقوم بتفعل الجمعية في نهاية الشهر الحالي وشكرآ للمرور


----------



## بشار رائد (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرآ للمرور سوف يتم تفعيل الجمعية قريبآ


----------



## فردوس الاسلام (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اقتراحك ممتاز وان شاء الله يكون هناك تفاعل


----------



## مروة شحاتة (21 يوليو 2008)

فكرة ممتازة... فانا مهندسة كيميائية من مصر و أحتاج ضرورى فرصة عمل فى السعودية للسفر مع زوجى.... أرجو افادتى..........


----------



## Reaction (23 يوليو 2008)

Good idea why not, but it should be get implemented to see its advantages

I propose to start it with fixed forum here in this forum then we can establish it properly

thanks


----------



## بشار رائد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرآ للمهندسين من جامعة الهندسة التكنولوجية البوليتكنيك عمان - الاردن


----------



## احمد الاسدي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة جميله لكنها تبقى فكرة الى ان نبدا بها


----------



## كوثر بابكر مختار (17 سبتمبر 2008)

أولأ انا سعيد بانضمامي لملتقى المهندسين العرب.
هذه فكرة رائعة كما ارجو من الزملاء المهندسين دعم وتاهيل الشباب


----------



## محمد عبد اللطيف عب (17 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة جيدة و ان شاء الله سوف ندعمها حين انشاءها و سيروا على بركة الله


----------



## ابو عطيه (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اقتراحك ممتاز وان شاء الله يكون هناك تفاعل


----------



## ايمن محمد عوض (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ياريت اخى الكريم


----------



## محمدعبدالله عبده (22 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة جدا وياريت لودخلت حيز التنفيد


----------



## eng85603 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

في عمل ياجماعة للمهندسين الكيمياوين في بريطانيا


----------



## بشار رائد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع وخاصة الاخ طارق على التجاوب الكبير


----------



## eng_hti (26 نوفمبر 2008)

so what are the steps must be taken to go through this association


----------



## وليد محمود مغاته (27 نوفمبر 2008)

Good Idea but also we waant as chemical engineer to increase our information about the future
as 
Equipment Design Role
Process Design
Plant Design


----------



## الجنيد محمد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره رائعة و ارى انها تحل مشكله العطاله بين المهندسين الكيميائيين ايضا


----------



## علاء خالد ابراهيم (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك اقتراحك ممتاز وان شاء الله يكون هناك تفاعل*​


----------



## cherid_salsabil (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة ممتازة يجب ان تدخل حيز التنفيذ*​


----------



## cherid_salsabil (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك اقتراحك ممتاز وان شاء الله يكون هناك تفاعل*​


----------



## بلدي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا أرى أن مشكلة المهندسين الكيميائيين الجدد (حديثي التخرج) تواجههم مشكلة الخبرة وإتقان اللغة الإنجليزية ، فأرى إنشاء مركز تدريب يتعاقد مع الشركات التي لها علاقة بالنفط والغاز من أجل تدريب هؤلاء المهندسين.

لأنني أنا شخصياً بحثت في معظم الشركات ولكن دون جدوى الخبرة أهم شيء أو إذا عندك حد يشتغل في أحدى هذه الشركات يستطيع أن يتوسط لك لكي تتدريب training وتشتغل.


هنا في الوطن العربي لا توجد مراكز تدريب تخصصية / كل ما هنالك مراكز شاملة وهذه لا تستطيع أن توفر لك تدريب جيد في مجال تخصصك.


عذرا إذا خرجت من الموضوع ، ولكن هذا ما يدور في عقلي هههههههه 


ودمتم بخير


----------



## hajar777 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

"realy it is a very good idea to creat a web site " Chimichal engeenering job


----------



## &هند& (3 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة ممتازة جدا 

بس سؤال

هل صحيح ان الواحد لو يبي شغل عدل فمصنع او شركة عالمية للمقابلة لازم يكون Gba=3.0 او اكثر؟

واتمنى اللي يعرف يحط شو هي الشركات الي تقبل توظف بالنت بس .. يعني المهندس ما يداوم فالشركة نفسها بس يرسل شغله اون لاين لو كان تصميم او غيره يعني يكون فدولة والشركة دولة ثانية .. اتمنى الفكرة تكون وصلت 

وبس


انا تو الناس علي بس حبيت افيد ويستفيد غيري وجزا الله خير صاحب الموضوع واللي بيرد =)

..


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (4 ديسمبر 2008)

فكره جيده جدا ونحن نشد على ازركم لاهميه دور المهندس الكيمياوي والله الموفق


----------



## محمد الأمين بلعشية (4 ديسمبر 2008)

yes, this great idea, may allah helps all engineers to find a good job 
good luck every body [


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة فكرة حلوة جدا وياريت تكمل ويتمنى ان يكون هناك اتصال مع الشركات المتعلقة بالمهندس الكيمياوي حتى نكون على علم بفرص العمل بصراحة عاشت ايدك ونشالله تتبق وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندسكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة حلوة فكرة حلوة فكرة حلوة فكرة حلوة فكرة حلوة فكرة حلوة 

لكن

وين المبادرة؟؟؟؟؟

وين اللي يقول خذوا ... هذي اقتراح تنظيمي؟؟؟؟

وين اللي يقول ... أنا أنسق مع المعاهد العالمية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وين اللي يقول (على الأقل) هذي خطة جمعية Xxx للمهندسين الكيميائيين في Xxx (أمريكا مثلاً)؟؟؟

ياجماعة ..... نريد المبادر ..... وأصحاب الخبرة هنا كثير .... والكثير منهم بمناصب قيادية ..... نريد تففففععععيييييييل

إلى اللقاء​


----------



## ماهك (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الفكرة جميلة و مساهمه منا فى جعل هذة الفكرة واقع نحن مكتب استشارات كيميائية فى مدينة الدمام السعودية نوفر فرص عمل للمهندسين الكيميائيين كبداية سوف نوفر فرص عمل للمهندسيين الكيميائيين داخل المملكة العربية السعودية من سعودييين واجانب يحملون اقامات رسمية بمهنة تكون تتناسب وطبيعة العمل وفى مرحلة لاحقة انشاء الله سوف نوفر فرص عمل لمن هم خارج السعودية بعقود مجزئة انشاء الله 
لاحقا سوف نترك وسائل الاتصال الخاصة بالمكتب مبديئا ارسل رسالة على الخاص


----------



## ارهينيوس (23 ديسمبر 2008)

واللة فكرة ممتازة يا ريت التواصل


----------



## chemist86 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الله اكبر عالبركة


----------



## بشار رائد (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرآ للتجاوب ان شاء الله في القريب العاجل سوف نعلن عن الجمعية وسوف تكون مميزة ومفاجئة الرجاء من يستطع توفير اي فرصة عمل للمهندس الكيميائي ان يراسلني على الخاص لعمل قاعدة بيانات كاملة للوطن العربي


----------



## هادي كيم (27 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا أخ رائد
يعني واضح انو الكل مأيد هالفكرة 
بس ما حدا حابب يشتغل فيها..!!!
على كل حال ، انا عندي معلومات لا باس بها عن الشركات اللي يمكن ان تكون محتاجة لمهندس كيميائي
وانشاء الله رح شارك بهالموضوع بكل ما اعرف


----------



## علاء خالد ابراهيم (2 يناير 2009)

ياريت بس زاى


----------



## ارهينيوس (3 يناير 2009)

بصراحة فكرة جيدة بس يا ريت تتنفذ وشكرا اخ رائد


----------



## مهندسكو (4 يناير 2009)

ماهك قال:


> الفكرة جميلة و مساهمه منا فى جعل هذة الفكرة واقع نحن مكتب استشارات كيميائية فى مدينة الدمام السعودية نوفر فرص عمل للمهندسين الكيميائيين كبداية سوف نوفر فرص عمل للمهندسيين الكيميائيين داخل المملكة العربية السعودية من سعودييين واجانب يحملون اقامات رسمية بمهنة تكون تتناسب وطبيعة العمل وفى مرحلة لاحقة انشاء الله سوف نوفر فرص عمل لمن هم خارج السعودية بعقود مجزئة انشاء الله
> لاحقا سوف نترك وسائل الاتصال الخاصة بالمكتب مبديئا ارسل رسالة على الخاص



مبادرة طيبة ورائعة

نعم نريد المبادر ..... وهاهو أولهم

تأكيد تأييد

شكراً لكم​


----------



## مبتدئه (14 يناير 2009)

شيء جميل جدا 

توجد لدينا مشكله توظيف المهندسات 
هناك الكثير من العاطلات عن العمل اضطرت الوزارة بان تشغلهم في مختبرات المدارس !!
ناهيك عن العاطلات منذ زمن والى الآن لم يشتغلوا!!

دخلت مجال الهندسة ليس باختياري على الرغم من اني احببته والى الآن!!

ما يثير الشجن فرص العمل الغير موجوده ولا اعلم ما سر ذلك!!

هل الشركات والمصانع لهذه الدرجة يوجد لديها عدد كاف!!

انا ارى عدد الخريجين قليل جدا فلماذا لا توجد فرص!!

انا فتح لي باب الامل وان شا الله لا افقده ابدا فالله اكرم الاكرمين

وان شا الله تكونوا ممن يفتح باب الامل لدي الكثيرين ^^

افكر بالتعاقد مع شركه عبر الانترنت مثل ما اسفلت اختي هند ..

 فمن يعرف احد هذه الشركات اكون ممتنه له!!

وجزاكم الله كل خير ..


----------



## memopapaa (17 يناير 2009)

فكرة ممتازة جدا ويارب من وارة تنفذها فايدة وكلنا نلاقى عمل


----------



## ناديا 2009 (10 فبراير 2009)

*جزيت الفردوس الأعلى*​


----------



## Ahmed Mousa Mahmod (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحب أولا أن أهنئكم بعيد الفطر المبارك أعاده الله عاينا جميعا بالخير واليمن والبركات

أنا اسمى أحمد موسى من مصر وحاصل على بكالوريوس علوم من جامعة القاهرة هذا العام 2009 قسم كيمياء فيزياء وبتقدير عام جيد جدا والحمد لله
بصراحة الفكرة دى خطرت على بالى لأنى بعد التخرج دورت كتير على كورسات ودورات تدريبية للكيميائيين أكتسب بيها خبرة( قبل تأديتى للخدمة العسكرية لأنى مقدرش أشتغل قبل تحديد موقفى من التجنيد ) ولكنى للأسف لم أجد بسهولة
ولكنى أعرف تلات حاجات كويسة جدا الا أن مفيش ليها دراية وأحب أعرفها يمكن يستفاد منها أخواتنا العرب لما يشرفونا فى مصر خصوصا المصريين

مركز تدريبى اسمه Strata training Center ولكن للأسف رقم التليفون مش معايا دلوقتى وأنا بكتب وان شاء الله ممكن أضيفه مرة تانية وده موجود فى التجمع الخامس وأفتكر ليه مواصلاته الخاصة وبيدى كورسات عن البترول والحفر وتحاليل العينات والتربة والغاز والأمن الصناعى وكدة يعنى

دورات تدريبية للعام 2009 - 2010 فى ( نقابة المهن العلمية ) فى ش-الألفى بالقاهرة ودى حلوة جدا وفيها كورسات وأساميها 1- الأمان الصناعى فى مواد التعبئة والتغليف
2- التحاليل الكيميائية (الصناعية والبيئية)
3- معالجة مياة الصرف (الصحى - الصناعى - البيئى)
4- معايير اعتماد معامل التحاليل الكيميائية
5- التلوث البيئي ورصده وقياسه فى المنشات الصناعية
6- الطرق الحديثة فى تكنولوجيا الصباغة والتجهيز
7- الأمن والسلامة والصحة المهنية فى المعامل الكيميائية


اعلان فى منتديات للطلاب مهندسين كيمياء وبترول فى الأسكندرية انهم ظبطوا ياخدوا دورة تدريبية عن البترول والغاز مع شركة اسمها GOS (Gas and Oil Skills) ودى فى مجمع البترول هناك


----------



## بشار رائد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي احمد


----------



## الريس محمد (25 يونيو 2010)

فكره ممتازه جزاكم الله خير عليها 
انا خريج هندسه كيميائيه وابحث عن عمل من فتره طويله


----------



## djamel-hope (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

و الله فكرة رائعة

ياريت تتحقق

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (27 يونيو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بكم


----------

